# Dometic fridge question; need a little help!



## fastartcee (Jun 27, 2015)

I've always been able to keep the fridge in our motor home running well, but now I have this problem:

- everything works on AC power
- on gas, freezer is -10 C, but fridge won't go below 12 or 14C on hot day
- I've cleaned the flue, and the burner assembly nozzle (with solvent; blown out with air)
- the fridge roof vent is not blocked in any way
- nice blue flame; seems high enough

In the past, a clean-up of the burner area has always worked; not this time. 

Questions:

- Increase the propane pressure at the nozzle?
- recharge the ammonia?
- clean the flue baffle?

Thanks for any help!

Art
BC, Canada


----------



## snapper388 (Apr 28, 2015)

check for a black soot build up in the burner tube, and make sure the burner is still in place. also check the bottom of the tube for blockage wasp and dirt dobbers (mud bugs) love the smell of gas.


----------



## fastartcee (Jun 27, 2015)

snapper388 said:


> check for a black soot build up in the burner tube, and make sure the burner is still in place. also check the bottom of the tube for blockage wasp and dirt dobbers (mud bugs) love the smell of gas.


Thanks for the reply, Snapper.. all good suggestions.

My burner tube is clean as a whistle, and my nice blue flame is about dead center under the flue, which is drawing well. Good hard rapping on the flue produces only tiny particles.

I blew/vacuumed out the whole burner area thoroughly, and checked the cleanliness of the burner tube with a soft fuzzy pipe cleaner that I gently pushed all the way to its business end: not a trace of soot or rust.

The screen at the roof vent is completely unobstructed.

I'm about stumped!

Art


----------



## snapper388 (Apr 28, 2015)

check the gas pressure regulator some of them have a small vent hole that will get stopped up limiting the gas pressure, if yours has the small hole just clean it out with a piece of wire. I use a torch tip cleaner.


----------

